
Facebook coughs $19bn for WhatsApp: Why did it pay $45 for your phone book? - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/20/facebook_whatsapp_19bn_buy_also_45_for_your_phonebook/
======
rk17
In my opinion, it's usually a sign of decline when a company has to purchase
added value where it failed to gather or create it herself. Forty-two dollars
for your phone book!?

I think it's really neat how the author conjectured what this means for other
kinds of big data and industries, like medical records and the pharmaceutical
industry.

Good read, thanks for the post (^-^)

